
What Happens When You Send a Zero-Day to a Bank? - fulldecent
https://privacylog.blogspot.qa/
======
fulldecent
(Actually this should be .com. But I am in Qatar now, maybe that is why.)

Hello all, please help with CONSTRUCTIVE feedback. I have set on this story
for many year for fear that something bad would happen to my family or me. Now
I realize life is too short -- you should open source everything like you will
die tomorrow.

Vendors always play this game. I have another 0-day from Apple I will be
publishing soon that I announced to them in 2015. It is a simple matter and
they are "still working on it". I never get paid for this work so I don't have
time to sit around and wait while other people play me. It will be easier for
me to use automatic publishing dates next time this happens so it removing my
own personal judgement from the situation.

END RANT. Thank's for being there.

